
IPhone 4.0 software to deliver multitasking support - gbookman
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/10/03/11/apples_iphone_4_0_software_to_deliver_multitasking_support.html
======
Auzy
This coming from a site which was saying for years that Apple would be
releasing a mobile phone and tablet (until they eventually did). Every damned
WWDC/Macworld they would reiterate the rumor until it happens.

Furthermore, its quite clear the article has no credibility when the author
writes garbage like "Gaming has largely failed to take off on other mobile
platforms because titles are limited to simplistic experiences, as they must
either run in a poorly-performing layer of abstraction (such as ..
Java/Android Dalvik runtimes...). Apparently the writer has never heard of the
NDK, and isn't aware that there is no reason why Dalvik couldn't eventually
run as fast as native code. Furthermore, I doubt the author has spoken to a
single Android gaming developer..

I used to work at an Apple Premium reseller, and I've heard enough crap from
Appleinsider that has been OBVIOUSLY wrong throughout the ages. They don't
have any credibility, and I'm curious why people treat them with such respect.
In fact, I'd say its pretty obvious they own stocks in Apple so CANNOT be a
neutral party.

Yes, multitasking might come eventually. But from experience, you'd have to be
crazy to trust these guys. The fact is, everyone is thinking the same thing
anyway (because its a MAJOR complaint about the iPad), and if it doesn't
happen, AppleInsider will just shrug it off as delayed (as they normally do).
AppleInsider Rumors are nothing more than educated guesses generally, or based
on information which is available to every Apple reseller. I've never seen any
information proven correct though that suggests it was leaked by an "insider"

~~~
mcav

       ru·mor
       -noun
       1. a story or statement in general circulation
          without confirmation or certainty as to facts:
              a rumor of war.

------
timdorr
More AppleInsider bullshit. There's no source on the article. Therefore this
is pure speculation.

------
smackfu
It takes great skill to write an article with that many sentences that say
nothing new.

------
bmalicoat
For an Apple-centric site, their mobile interface is quite annoying. It
obscures ~1/3 of the content until you begin scrolling and then the nav bars
disappear until you stop scrolling only to reappear. To make matters worse,
clicking the button to use the full site dumps you on the main page, not on
the article you were reading.

~~~
geuis
I noticed the same thing this morning. I like the amount of care they put into
the interface, but a few things are wrong. First, when you click through to an
article it doesn't go directly to the article. Second, the issue you
mentioned. Its _very_ distracting to have the interface fading in/out when
trying to scroll.

------
allenp
So I'm guessing apps will still be sandboxed and not able to interact - so no
voice recorder for your phone calls, etc.

~~~
glhaynes
Indeed. If multitasking comes, apps will still have to interact with
everything else through well-defined, public APIs; the only place they'll have
free reign will continue to be their own folder. Also, I'd expect to see some
quotas enforced to guarantee that, say, background Pandora really does only
take x% CPU, probably within a static amount of memory.

~~~
gbookman
_I'd expect to see some quotas enforced to guarantee that, say, background
Pandora really does only take x% CPU, probably within a static amount of
memory._

I think it would be much smarter for Apple to just give the iPhone user some
sort of notification when there isn't enough memory to run the app he's trying
to open. Kinda like the classic Mac OS for those that remember.

~~~
halostatue
That would be a very bad move and very un-Apple.

What is a user supposed to do with that sort of notification? When I launch a
program, I mean to run the damned program. I don't want to be told "I can't
run this, go close something else first." This would be a huge step backwards
in iPhone OS usability.

I don't care as much about background apps such as Internet radio streaming
(sorry, especially since Pandora isn't available in Canada, I really can't
care; I found that when I could use last.fm I didn't use it that much, either,
which is why I didn't subscribe—there's no value in it for me). I suspect that
most phone users don't, either.

I'd be much more interested in a better notification queue, local
notifications and alarms, and things like that than the ability to run
programs (like Pandora) in the background.

I'd be much more interested in an API to allow searching inside an
application's data than running programs in the background.

I'd be much more interested in quick ways to switch between two or three
programs that I use regularly without having to go to SpringBoard than running
programs in the background.

My needs aren't typical, but I think that the need to run streaming audio
programs in the background is, for now, even less typical.

~~~
gbookman
_That would be a very bad move and very un-Apple._

I actually agree, but it would be better than forcing developers to adhere to
a static memory quota.

Ultimately there isn't any simple answer for the iPhone multitasking issue.
Maybe Apple should create tools that let developers create "background modes"
of their apps, which would take up less memory and dynamically cede control to
other apps with higher priority, like the Phone.

~~~
smokey_the_bear
A static memory quota might be better than what we have now. Sometimes my app
gets punted at 2 MB, sometimes it can use 20. Users with jailbroken phones
seem to have particular problems with memory, especially when they try to take
photos.

------
kaddar
IPad 4.0 software to deliver pizza

~~~
glhaynes
With multitouch and a big screen, my question is: do you really NEED an actual
pizza, though?

~~~
stcredzero
But with the App Store approval process, no version of pizza delivery with the
blonde and the "bow-chicka bow-wow" soundtrack.

Rule 34: someone will do one as a Web app.

